# Qctp holders



## Hukshawn (Feb 15, 2017)

anyone ever tempted to make an axa qctp holder on the mini mill? Think it's capable? Maybe too heavy of a job for it? You can never have enough tool holders.


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> anyone ever tempted to make an axa qctp holder on the mini mill? Think it's capable? Maybe too heavy of a job for it? You can never have enough tool holders.



I'm sure your little mill can do it but with the cost of materials, cutting tools and time, I think it works out better to just buy the holders. With that said, even a little Sherline mill will cut tool holders so I'm sure you can do it if you're willing.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 15, 2017)

Hmm.... they are only $27 somewhat locally, and I'm sure the tooling would be over 100. Dovetail cutter, a roughing end mill (which my local store doesn't carry, actually........ ), the chunk of steel. 

Fiiiine.... ill just buy a few more eventually. But I suppose, if I were to want to make 5 or 10 more, making them would be the name of the game.


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2017)

Hmm, no, more like 10-12 bucks: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-6-12-...621106?hash=item4d24d80eb2:g:cEcAAOxy4eJTMY4t


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 15, 2017)

After delivery, duty, and USA to CAD conversion that's $28. Lol


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> After delivery, duty, and USA to CAD conversion that's $28. Lol



... oh


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 15, 2017)

Drive to Buffalo


----------



## TomS (Feb 15, 2017)

CDCO has them for $10 plus shipping.

Tom S.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 15, 2017)

Lol. Drive to buffalo. Just a 4 hour drive for some qctp holders. "Hey honey, I'll see you in three days. Gonna go buy some tool holders.". "Like f*** you are..."

I'll be honest, I was watching this old Tony make some holders on his shaper and thought "I can do that!".


----------



## higgite (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm planning on making some on my LMS 5500 bench mill. Key word there is "planning". I have bought some extra holders before, but I didn't have a mill then. And the way I figure it, I'll wind up with a new dovetail cutter even if the toolholders wind up as paperweights, and who doesn't need another specialty tool? Especially cool ones like dovetail cutters? The world turns on specialty tools. It's science.

Might be awhile before I can get to it, though. Life keeps getting in the way. And that's a good thing.

Tom


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 13, 2017)

Huckshawn, you can, with patience, make almost anything on a mini-mill.  I have a friend with one of those mini-mills that have a hollow column and a 1/2 hp motor with 6 speeds.  He does fantastic work with it, but it takes a lot of patience and some skill (that comes with time and training).  I say - go for it!  You will end up with a great project, and likely some tool holders.  After all, we bought these machines to use them!


----------



## Four Corners (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm doing it right now. The bits of steel were $7 each. I made a dovetail cutter from a carbide insert that only had one good corner left and a piece of cold rolled that came from Home Depot. A cobalt 2 flute end mill from KMS Tools and I'm making chips. My LMS 3990 is doing amazingly.  Big, nasty, sharp chips flying everywhere! I'm brand new to machining, so the practice is great. $27 plus shipping or a five hour road trip, or $7 and lots of practice. I'd say go for it if you are not in a rush. If I do this again I won't get Metal Supermarkets to chop the steel up. It would be much better to cut a long dovetail then chop it up (like TOT does). Oh well.


----------



## Yellowshaker (Oct 31, 2017)

New guy here. I just made these last week. Had some extra aluminum scrap so figured I'd make use of it.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 31, 2017)

Aluminum?! I never considered aluminum. I'd be afraid on a heavy cut the bottom end of the slot just shearing right off.


----------



## Asm109 (Oct 31, 2017)

The strength of 6061-t6 and hot rolled steel are very close.  Al deflects more but it is not appreciably weaker.
Buy a chunk of 7075 t6 and you are as strong or stronger than Cold rolled.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 31, 2017)

What are tool posts usually made out of? Hardened steel, no? 
If it's comparable, why isn't it offered commercially? 
I'm not slamming, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 31, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> What are tool posts usually made out of? Hardened steel, no?
> If it's comparable, why isn't it offered commercially?
> I'm not slamming, I'm genuinely curious.


Because Aluminum is more expensive and it would offer no real advantage for most users. For the hobbyist, its is a little easier to machine so that might be a good reason to use it.


----------



## Yellowshaker (Oct 31, 2017)

The tool posts I have are made of aluminum and then coated. I made these and have tested them. There is no issue with them at all. In truth, how deep of a cut are you going to take with a small lathe? There is no reason to think they will not hold up. I have tried them cutting brass, aluminum and stainless steel. No problem. Also, for what it's worth, the pieces i had used cost me 3 bucks from ebay. They were bought for a different project which never came to fruition.


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 31, 2017)

They are usually made from steel, that is then either through or case hardened after the fact. The only thing the hardening does is make them more wear and impact resistant, it doesn't change it strength there any way.

You can in-fact buy small aluminum ones for 7x sized machines.


----------



## Yellowshaker (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> They are usually made from steel, that is then either through or case hardened after the fact. The only thing the hardening does is make them more wear and impact resistant, it doesn't change it strength there any way.
> 
> You can in-fact buy small aluminum ones for 7x sized machines.


That's what I meant to say. I had purchased a QCTP for the mini lathe and it came with tool holders made of aluminum.


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 31, 2017)

Yellowshaker said:


> In truth, how deep of a cut are you going to take with a small lathe?



You would be surprised, this is an 8" lathe and I'm taking a .1" doc (.2 of the diameter).


----------



## Yellowshaker (Oct 31, 2017)

What are you turning there? And what cutting tool is that?


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 31, 2017)

Yellowshaker said:


> What are you turning there? And what cutting tool is that?



1144 stress proof.

Sandvik finishing Inserts, CCMT 21.51 GC1515 grade, PF chipbreaker.


----------



## Yellowshaker (Oct 31, 2017)

That is impressive.


----------



## brino (Oct 31, 2017)

I have already picked up some steel from the scrapyard and bought a dovetail cutter....now I just need the time.
This working every day thing is for CHUMPS!

@Hukshawn,
I have found some with "not terrible" shipping in Canada, but better prices by quantity than singles:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AXA-Turning-and-Facing-Holder-Quick-Change-Tool-Holder-0250-0101/162196954528?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AXA-Boring-Turning-and-Facing-Holder-Quick-Change-Tool-Holder-0250-0102/151492393479?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5-Pcs-of-AXA-Turing-and-Facing-Holder-Quick-Change-Tool-Holder-0250-0101x5/161659343207?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10-Pcs-of-AXA-Turing-and-Facing-Holder-Quick-Change-Tool-Holder-0250-0101x10/151605788697?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I cannot personally recommend them, since I have not tried them......but those links have been sitting in my ebay list for a while......
(they do show a drawing with dimensions in the listings, so be sure they fit your post!)

Please let us know which way you go and how it works out for you.

-brino


----------



## ddickey (Oct 31, 2017)

Unless you're a journeyman machinist, make your own tool holders. You will learn and it's rewarding.
Unless you have other more important projects, I guess it makes sense to buy them.
For me personally, making tools like this are my projects. If I bought everything I'd have nothing to do.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 31, 2017)

brino said:


> I have already picked up some steel from the scrapyard and bought a dovetail cutter....now I just need the time.
> This working every day thing is for CHUMPS!
> 
> @Hukshawn,
> ...


That's accusize. They're an hour from me. My whole qctp is from them, I have 7 or 8 tool holders. But come on, you always need more. The only complaint I have is the set screws. Cheap crap. I will change them one day, for now, I haven't stripped out the Allen hole yet. 

My shock here was with the idea of an aluminum tool holder. Just seems, wrong...lol


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> .........................My shock here was with the idea of an aluminum tool holder. Just seems, wrong...lol



In a way, yes, if you can find some 7075 grade aluminum, probably in plate, it would make excellent tool holders. Just use the tool holders for those cutting tools not used often and it should last a lifetime.  If you do wear one out, toss it and make some more.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> ........................ The only complaint I have is the set screws. Cheap crap. I will change them one day, for now, I haven't stripped out the Allen hole yet...............


Pull the set screws, toss in the trash, and replace with socket head cap screws.  May have to turn the heads down for those that fit too close to each other.  Also face them off a little and you brave enough, cut a half dog point on them.  Now you have a heavy duty set screw!


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 31, 2017)

I like it! 
I'd say something along the lines of 'ill add it to the project list', but man, it a mile long.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 31, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Pull the set screws, toss in the trash, and replace with socket head cap screws.  May have to turn the heads down for those that fit too close to each other.  Also face them off a little and you brave enough, cut a half dog point on them.  Now you have a heavy duty set screw!


Haha. The socket cap screw kit I have is chinese garbage too.


----------



## David S (Nov 1, 2017)

Years ago I purchased the A2Z QCTP and holders from little machine shop for my Atlas 618.  Works great for me, I have many tool holders they are all aluminum hard anodized.

David


----------



## rgray (Nov 1, 2017)

I guess I did it backwards.
Tool post aluminum.
Tool holder steel.
It is 7075 though


----------



## David S (Nov 1, 2017)

In my case above in the A2Z system, both the tool post AND the holders are both aluminum.

David


----------



## rgray (Nov 1, 2017)

David S said:


> In my case above in the A2Z system, both the tool post AND the holders are both aluminum.



I built a OXA qctp like the one I pictured . Bought one tool holder to to get sizing right. 
Then I built 5 tool holders....all to large...so I built a tool post for them and gave the correct sixed one and tool holder to the brother in law for his SB lathe.
So I'm stuck using my custom size tool holders and making them myself if I want more.
I may make a couple from aluminum. Do the threads hold up? I would think that would be the weakest part.


----------



## David S (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Russ,
when you mention "do the threads hold up"?  I am not sure what you mean.  If you mean the threads for the posts that adjust the tool height, the post is threaded into the aluminum tool post and it is fixed.

Please clarify.

David


----------



## whitmore (Nov 1, 2017)

Asm109 said:


> The strength of 6061-t6 and hot rolled steel are very close.



One reason to use steel instead, is finish.   If the cutter vibrates, an aluminum/steel interface just reflects
the sound (because Young's modulus is different).   You can get sufficient strength with aluminum, but
there's less damping of resonances in the tool.   Chatter that you can't hear still leaves phonograph tracks
on the work.

Cutoff tools with wedged holders are really good at damping, they have lots of steel/steel contact.


----------



## rgray (Nov 1, 2017)

David S said:


> when you mention "do the threads hold up"? I am not sure what you mean



I was thinking of the set screws to hold the tool bit.


----------



## David S (Nov 1, 2017)

rgray said:


> I was thinking of the set screws to hold the tool bit.



Ah ok.  Well again I have so many tool holders that I don't very often change the bits.  On the times that I have, there has been no issues with the threads.

David


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 1, 2017)

Even with the cheap offshore AXA holders the opnly problem I have had is with the socket head set screws being soft.  Very cheap to replace ($4 PER 50)


----------

